# Hi-Fi color



## MpaX38 (Mar 12, 2014)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hificolourdesign/hi-fi-color-for-comics

Learn how to color comic books with step-by-step Photoshop tutorials from the pros who color comics for Marvel, DC, & Image.


----------

